# Electric start suddenly not working



## murphydog (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey everyone. Can't get electric start to work on my Murray 1696028. It worked a few days ago. Now when I plug it in and hit the button, nothing. 

Is there a common problem that is hopefully easy to fix?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Is this 110 volt outlet on its own circuit breaker and used often for other power tools?? 

Is the power cord in good condition? do you use it for power tools often? 

I do not know if you have a fusible link or a circuit breaker under the hood of your snow blower.

The only other thing I can think of is a stuck starting solenoid; a common fix is to tap the solenoid with the handle of a screw driver hard to get it to break loose.

I will be hanging around for a while if you want to try using a screw driver handle and rap it to get it to break loose now.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Can you hear it kick out? (assuming there's power at the plug)

Does the pull start pull? 

It's only 3 or 4 bolts, take it off and see what you have, if it works off the machine. Sometimes just moving it around will free it up if hitting it with a hammer, gently, doesn't work.


----------



## murphydog (Apr 6, 2014)

The outlet and cord currently have Christmas lights plugged into them and they are working fine. Same cord and outlet I've used in the past. All in good condition. I just borrow from the Christmas lights as needed for the snowblower. Pull start working well. 

I'll tinker with it tomorrow following the advice you guys have provided. Really appreciate it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if everything else fails, check the ground. maybe the wire broke or it needs cleaning.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Could be a bad button.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Tap on it lightly, some times they bind and need some help. If its on a Tecumseh, their pretty easy to take off. spray some WD40 on the shaft and work the gear back and forth. Then plug it in and give it a try.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Sometimes the cogs on the starter can get jammed against the flyweel. Your best bet is to remove it and have a look. Sometimes just working the little axel up and down with some penetrating oil can loosen it up if it's just stuck (usually because of dirt). If all else fails you can easily install a used or new one. Keep the old one because you can use it if your the bolt holes on the casing of your new one ever snap off like it did on mine. Here's one for $109 CDN (free shipping)


----------

